# Weekly Competition 2012-45



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R F' R2 F R2 F R' U'
*2. *U' R' F2 U R' F U' R2 F'
*3. *R' F R2 U R2 F' U' F U2
*4. *R' F' R2 F R' U2 R' U' R
*5. *U F' U' F2 R2 U' F R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 F R2 F2 R D2 U' L D F L2 D2 F D2
*2. *D2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 D F2 L F' R' B2 L2
*3. *R2 U2 R F R2 F' U R2 B' D2 R F2 D2 R' U2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2
*4. *U B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 R2 U L U R2 B L2 R' B' U' R2 D'
*5. *L F2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 B2 U' L' B D U F' D2 U2 R' F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw B R Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 B' D Uw2 Rw' Fw L2 B' Fw2 R2 B' Rw Fw2 Rw2 U L2 R' U L2 D Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw L Uw' L Uw R' U Fw2 Rw' D' Uw'
*2. *B2 U' L2 D' F' Uw2 R2 F2 D' L2 R D' B' L2 Rw D' Fw' F2 D' B2 D' Uw2 U2 L B Fw U R' D U F2 Uw2 R Uw' B Fw' U L' R U'
*3. *D2 L2 R2 Uw B2 Fw' Rw2 D Uw' F Uw' Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw' R Uw2 L' B2 L' Rw2 R2 Uw2 B2 R' U' Fw L' R2 U' B R U' Fw' D2 U' R2 Uw2 Fw' R'
*4. *L2 R' Fw' U2 Rw2 F2 L2 B Rw' U2 Rw U' Fw' D Rw' Fw Uw U2 F2 L2 B L' Rw' Uw R2 D R U2 B F' L2 F Rw2 U' Rw' Fw U' B Fw' Uw'
*5. *D2 B2 F Rw D Rw R Uw2 U B F L Uw2 Fw2 R B' D2 B Uw' B' Uw B Rw' D2 Fw R2 U' Fw2 D F L Rw' U2 Rw' U' F' Rw2 F R' Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 F2 Dw2 Uw U Rw' D2 Dw' Uw Bw Rw' Uw' U' Rw' R' Fw2 R' Bw Rw2 R2 D2 U' B' L2 Rw2 Bw2 R2 Uw' B Bw L2 Lw2 Rw Dw2 Uw R B2 U' L' Uw2 Lw B F Uw2 B U Bw' Dw' L2 Rw R' Bw2 F' Rw Uw' Fw2 Uw' Fw F2 Lw'
*2. *Uw' U' B' Bw2 Rw2 Fw' D' Dw2 L2 Lw' Fw' U' Lw' R Dw' B2 Dw Uw2 L' Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 B Uw' B' Dw2 B Fw' R Bw F Dw' U L' Rw' Uw2 Bw Rw2 B Dw' R' Dw' F D2 Dw' Uw L Dw2 B D Dw' Uw Rw U B2 Dw2 U' Lw2 F2 Rw2
*3. *Uw B' Fw2 L' Bw2 L' Dw B Fw F D2 U' Bw' Dw' Lw' Rw2 D Uw2 Lw2 U Rw2 U2 Bw' Fw2 U' L' Rw' D U Lw2 Fw F L U Lw2 Bw' F' R2 U' F2 U' L' Bw' Fw D2 B R2 U2 F Rw' Bw2 Dw' U' Fw F' U' R Fw' Rw Fw'
*4. *L2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw F' Rw Fw F' U L Rw2 B' Lw2 Fw' Lw' B' Rw2 Uw' Fw U R Uw U2 Fw2 U2 Rw R Dw Fw2 Rw Uw2 Fw U' Bw2 Fw L2 Dw Rw2 R2 Bw U2 R B2 Dw' Uw' U2 Bw Fw' U' L' Bw' Rw Fw F' Rw2 D Uw' U' Fw2
*5. *Rw2 D Uw Lw F2 D Bw2 R' Fw' L2 Rw D2 Dw U L2 Bw Rw D Fw' D Uw B' Uw Bw Fw Lw2 B Uw Lw' Uw F Rw2 B2 R' D' Uw U Lw U2 R2 D B L D2 U Rw' B' U2 B' Bw' Fw' Lw' D' Uw2 Fw U2 B2 Rw2 Fw Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L2 U2 R' 2D2 3U2 R2 3F 2F' F2 D 2F2 D' 2D 2U2 2R 3U U' F2 L2 3U' R 2D' R' B' 2F' L' 2U F' 3U' 2B 2R' F2 2U' 2L 2D2 U 2L 3R D 2U2 R' D2 2L' 2R2 2B2 2L' R2 2U R' 2F2 3U' 2R' 2D' 2B' 3F U' 2L' 3R' F' 3U2 B2 D U2 2R2 U' L' R 2F 2L 3R'
*2. *U' L 3R 2R2 R 2D2 2U2 U 2F D2 2D 3U2 3F2 2L2 R2 3F 3R 2U' 2R 2D 2B2 2D' 3F2 3U' 2B2 2D F 2R' B 3F 2F D' 2D' 2U2 2F' U 2R' 2F' R2 2F' D 2L' 2R 2D2 2U' L' U 2B 2R' 2D2 U2 2L' 3U 3F2 2F2 F 2U' 3R R' 2U 2R' R D' 2D' 3U2 3F' F2 D 2B F'
*3. *2B2 2U2 3R2 2U' 2B' 3R2 3F2 F2 L' 3R 2R' 2F2 F 3R2 2R 2B L2 F2 2U' 2B' 3U2 2L' U2 F 2R2 U2 2L D2 B2 L R D' 2U2 L 3R' 2F' 3U' B' 2B 3F2 2L2 R 2U 2R B U' F U2 B 3F 2F2 2D 2B' L2 3U2 2U' 2R2 D2 2L2 2F' 2L2 3R2 R' 3F2 3R' 2F 2L 2U2 F' 2D'
*4. *3U 2R' R 2U' 2L2 2B' 3U2 L2 F2 D2 3U2 2U 2F2 3U2 B2 3R 2F 2R 2U2 3R2 2B2 F2 2D 3U B D 3R U2 2B2 3F2 2F' D' 2D2 3U2 2B' 3F2 L 3U2 2U F L 2D U' R2 F R' 2D' F' 2D U2 B L2 3U' B2 D' U2 R' U2 3R' 2U L' 2L 3R2 2R2 R2 F2 D B2 3U2 2R'
*5. *F 3U' U' 3R 2F R2 D2 2D2 U F 2L' 2U' L R 2D2 2U' 3R 2D2 B 3R' 2D 2R' 2F' 2D R2 U' B2 3R 2U2 U L R' B D2 3U 3R' R D 2D' 2L 3R B2 2F2 F2 L2 3R' B 3U2 R2 D 3U' L 2L2 U' 3R 2R' R2 F' 2R 2F D' 3F2 2F 2L2 2R2 U B' 2B2 D' 3F

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' 2D 3U 3F2 3L' 3U2 2F' U B2 2D 2R' 2U 3F' 2L' R' B2 D2 2U' F 2D 2U 2R' F2 U' 3F2 D2 2L U2 L' 2U' U' 2B L' 3L R' D2 2B2 D' 3R B2 3R2 B' 2D' 3L2 3D2 U2 3L2 2F2 R2 2U B U2 2B 2F' 2L' F 2L' 3L2 2B F L2 R' B2 2B2 F2 2U 3B 3F2 D2 2D' 3U' 3B 3R' B 2F2 D' U B 2L' 3B' F L' 2R 2B' 3L 2R' 2F' 2L2 2D2 U2 B' 2U' 2L2 3R2 2R B 2F2 2D 3D2 3F'
*2. *3D 2U2 2L' 3L 2B2 2L2 3L B' 3B 3D' 2B U 3B' 3U 2B 3F2 2F2 3U2 2L2 3R R D2 2L2 F 2D 3L2 3R' 2R U B' 3B' D2 3R2 3D' 3L2 U2 B' 3L 3F U' 3F2 3D' 3U 2U2 2L2 2U' 2B U2 R 2F2 L' 3U2 2U 2B D2 L2 2R 2B2 R 2D U2 L2 3L2 3B2 2L2 2R' U' F2 2U' 2L2 3L' 3R' D' 3D2 3B R2 F2 3L2 3D' 2L 3D' B' 2U 3R2 3D 3B 3U' 3B2 3D R D2 3D 3U 2U2 3L2 2B' 3L' 3U' 2F' 2D
*3. *3U 3L' D' 3U 2F D2 B2 L 3L' 3F' 3L' R2 F2 3R' 3B 2L' 2B2 3R 3D2 3F 3D' L F 3R2 2F R2 3D' R F 3R2 R' B' U L' B 3B' 2L F 2D U 2F' R' 2B 3D' 3F' 2U2 R' B2 2F 2L 2D2 3D F R2 3U2 3L2 B U' F 2R2 2D' L 2D2 B 2L B 2B2 3F 2F' D 3D2 F 2D2 2B' 3L' 2B2 U' 2B' L' D' B' 2F' L D2 3U 2U2 2R' D 2D' B' 2B 2F' L' 3U' 3L2 3B' D2 B D' 3D'
*4. *3U2 2F' 3R' D' U2 L2 3F2 3D' 3L' 3B 3L' D' 2L2 F2 3L' 2U2 2F' 3U' F2 2U 3B 2D 3F 2R2 3U2 2B 3F D 3D2 U2 3F2 2F' 3U2 3R2 U' 2B 2F2 2L 2B D' 3F 2R U 2F' 2L 2B2 2L' 2R2 R 2B 3B' 2F 3D2 F 3D 2U U' 2F2 2L' 2F2 F2 3L 3B2 3D2 2F F' 2D2 L2 R 2B2 2R 2B L' 3L' U 3F 3R' 3B' 2U' 2F 3L2 D' 3L 3U B 2B 3B2 D' 2L' D' 2F R 3F 2L2 3L2 3R' 2R D' 3U 3L2
*5. *L2 R2 2U L2 3B' 3F L 2R U' 2F' U' B 2B 2F' F' 2L 3B' F 2L2 2R2 F 3U 2F2 2R 3U' F2 D 3U2 2U2 2L2 B 3F' F' 2U2 B2 3R' 2R' B2 2B2 2R R D2 2D' 2L 2F' R2 3U 2B' 2L F D' 2F 2D 3D' F2 D 3U' B' 2D2 2B L2 3R2 3B2 3F' 3R' D2 3U 2U R2 2U2 R 2F' 2L' B 2L 3R' 3F L' 2R2 2D 2B2 3U' 2L2 U2 L 3B' 2U 2L 3U R' 2B' 3U2 2U' B 2B' 2L' D2 2D 2U 2L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F2 R' U F' U2 R
*2. *F2 R' U2 R F' U R F U2
*3. *R F' U F2 R' F' U2 F' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F' U2 L' B L2 B' D R2 B L2
*2. *L' U2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 R' U2 L2 B2 D F D' U' B' L' U B' D L2
*3. *L2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 L D' F' D B' L' U' L2 U' F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Fw R' U L2 U2 F Rw' R' Fw F2 D U2 B2 F D' B' L' Rw' Fw' D' Fw' L' F' Rw Uw U2 F Rw U' Fw Uw2 U R Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 F' L'
*2. *Uw' L B' Uw U F Uw' B L' B' L F D' L2 Rw R2 D' Uw2 U F Rw' D Fw' Rw2 U2 F2 U' Rw D B' R F2 Uw2 Rw' R2 F U' B' Uw2 B
*3. *D2 Uw2 U2 Rw' Fw2 F' Rw R' Uw2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L' B' Uw' L U' B2 D Uw' Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw' B' Fw' U B2 Rw2 D' Uw Rw' B Fw L' R Uw2 R U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 Dw' Rw D' U R2 B2 Dw' Bw Dw2 Bw2 U2 L Lw' U R' F Uw U Fw' Lw D F2 D' F U2 Fw2 D' Uw Rw2 R' Uw' Rw' B' Fw D' Uw B2 Bw Fw' Lw2 D2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 L D2 Uw F2 U2 Bw U2 Bw U' B F D Fw2
*2. *D2 Fw2 Rw D2 Dw F2 L B' D Dw' Uw Bw' F L2 D' Fw2 F' D2 Dw Lw R D2 L2 Uw Lw F' Lw' R2 Bw U F Lw2 Uw U Bw Uw' L' Uw2 B2 Rw F' Uw2 L Rw2 Dw' Uw2 R U F2 U' R Bw Fw2 F' Rw2 U2 Bw L2 Rw Fw
*3. *Uw2 Lw2 U L B Uw2 Bw L2 Lw Uw2 L' Fw' D Lw Bw R B2 F2 L2 D2 Uw U2 Lw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw' L Bw Fw' Uw B2 Bw' F' Rw2 B2 Fw Dw2 R2 Uw Rw2 R' F' Dw L R D' Fw' Uw' B' U Fw' Rw2 F Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 3U2 F' 3R2 2D 3F2 L2 2L 2R U B' 2R 3F' L2 3U2 B2 2L' D2 L2 3R' 2R' R' 2D2 2U' B2 R 3F2 U2 F' D L2 2L2 B' 2D F' U' 3R 2D2 3F2 2U2 R' B2 U2 R2 3F 3U2 2R 2B2 D' 2U' L2 2R D 2R2 R' 2D' 2B' D L' 2R' 2D2 2U2 U 2R2 B F2 2U' 2R 3U2 U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R 2U' 2B2 3B' D' 2R' 2U2 3F L2 3B' L2 3L' 3R2 U2 2L 3D' B 2F' F 2D 2B2 3B 3L2 2R2 3D2 3L 3R 2R2 B2 2F2 D2 3D' U' 2L 2B' L 3F2 3U2 3B' 3R2 B' 3F' 2F 3L2 2B R2 B2 R2 2D 3D' 2U U R' U' 3R 3D2 2L D 3R' 2R F2 2D 3R' R D' 2D2 2U2 3L 2B D L' 3D R2 B2 2F' 3U' 3F2 U2 2B' 2U2 3L' 2R' 2D 2B R' 2U' U 2B2 D' 3D2 3U' 2U 3B' 2D2 2B' 3R' 3U2 B' 3D' U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 R U2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 R' B' U' B D L D' U2 L B'
*2. *U2 B' R B2 U B' U2 F' R F2 B2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D'
*3. *R B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 L D R' B2 F' R' D' F2 R F
*4. *U2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 L' R B D L' R' U' R' D F' L
*5. *L2 D' F2 L' U F2 B' U' F2 D F D2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 L2
*6. *R2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 B' F' R' D U F2 U R2 B' D' F U'
*7. *R2 L D2 B' U R2 F2 B' U R' B2 L F2 U2 L' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2
*8. *F D2 F' U2 B D2 F' D2 B R2 F2 R' U L D B' D2 U L2 B'
*9. *D' U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R F L B L B2 U' B' F2 R'
*10. *B' L2 D2 R2 F L2 B F D2 L2 D2 L' D2 B' L B R2 D R' B' L
*11. *U B2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 R U' B' L2 U' L' F R D L2 U'
*12. *B2 L' B' U2 R2 L2 U B D' L2 F B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2
*13. *U2 R2 L' U2 F R2 L B2 U F' U2 L2 B D2 B' R2 L2 F R2 B2
*14. *B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L D R U2 B U F2 D B D
*15. *D2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 B2 F2 D2 F' R2 D L' R2 B' F' L' R U' F' U2
*16. *D2 L2 F' D2 B2 F' L2 B2 F U2 L2 D' R' D' L U' R B D' B2 F'
*17. *R2 U' F2 D L2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U2 R' D L' R2 D B' L U2 F' R2
*18. *U F' B L D R2 F' L' U B2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 L2 D2 F2 L2
*19. *F D' F' L2 F2 L F U' B R U2 L2 U2 B U2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 U2
*20. *L2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' U R' U' R F D F' U2 B R
*21. *F2 R2 B' U2 B2 U' R' F' U L2 D2 B' L2 D2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 B2
*22. *B L' U' F2 D R2 B' R2 U L2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F' R2 L2
*23. *F2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L R2 B U B' R' B F L B' U2
*24. *D2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 D2 U2 L U R2 U' F U B' L D' L2 F
*25. *F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L' B' L' D' L2 F L F' L F
*26. *D L D' L' U L F R D' L2 F' L2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 F U2 F2
*27. *D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 U' R' F U B2 L D2 F2 D2 L D
*28. *U2 R2 B2 L' B2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 L' U L R' B' L B2 U2 L2 D'
*29. *F U R' F' R' D2 R D B L U2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 R2
*30. *L2 D2 L2 B2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L' R F' D2 R U' F' R2 B'
*31. *B2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B L2 U2 R' D U2 B' F2 D2 L2 D2 L
*32. *B2 R2 D2 B U2 F U2 L2 F U2 F' D R' U' B2 U' F U B' D2
*33. *B2 U2 B2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U' R B' D' U' F' U' B L2 F2
*34. *B2 L2 B' U2 D' F2 B2 R' B' R2 U2 R' D2 R' D2 L U2 R' U2 L
*35. *D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' F' D B' L' F' U' B F' R2 U'
*36. *D B2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D' U' L2 U' B' R' D2 B L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U
*37. *D2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 R2 F' L2 F L2 R F2 U' L D' F L' B' R U'
*38. *B2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 L D2 B' D F2 R' B2 F R'
*39. *B2 L' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 R2 B' L' R' U B' R' U' R F'
*40. *R' U2 L D2 L F2 R' F2 R F2 L2 U' L' U' F D U B D2 B D

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U L2 U R F R U2 F2 L2 F2 D L'
*2. *B2 R' F2 R2 D2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 D' R' B' L2 D2 L F U'
*3. *R2 F2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L U' R' F R B R2 D U' L R2
*4. *F2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B' L2 F2 L2 B' L U B' F U2 R' U2 B R
*5. *R2 B2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 L D2 F' U' L B2 F L B D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F R2 B F R2 B' L2 F D2 F' U2 L' R' F U2 F2 R2 U B D2 L2
*2. *L2 B U2 L2 F R2 B' D2 R2 B F R' D2 B D2 U' R' F D' R D2
*3. *U F2 D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B U' L D B' L2 D
*4. *D' L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 L2 D' L B2 U' R2 D' B D L F' U'
*5. *U2 R D2 B2 L F2 D2 U2 R' B2 R U' L D' F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F' L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B' R' F2 R2 D2 U F R D2 F2
*2. *D' B2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U L' D2 B' D2 R U L2 B' U'
*3. *R D2 U2 L U2 L F2 D2 R F2 L D' L2 U' B' F R' D2 F2 U F2
*4. *R2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' D R' U F2 R2 B' F2 L R' F
*5. *R B2 U R2 U R2 F' B' L B' D2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' U2 F' D' L F2 L2 B' U F' R2 D2 B2 R F2 U2 L F2 L' U2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F' R F U' F2 R U2 F' U'
*3. *F2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 R B2 F2 U2 R F U' B L' F2 L B R2 B' U
*4. *B2 Fw Uw2 U F' L2 Rw2 B2 F L R' B' Fw2 D' B' L F' L' R2 F' L2 D2 Uw2 U B Rw2 R' D2 Fw' R Uw2 L F' R' Fw F D Rw R' D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R U R2 F2 U R2 U
*3. *U2 R B2 L U2 B2 F2 L' R2 U2 B2 D F L' D B' U2 L' B R'
*4. *D2 L' Rw' R' D U' L2 Fw L2 Rw F' R2 U' L R' D' U' L' Rw2 U' Rw F' D Fw F2 U' B Fw Uw' U' R Uw' L' R2 D Fw' Uw' U' L' U
*5. *Uw' U' F' U' Fw2 Dw B2 R' U2 L' Lw' Rw' Bw Lw' D B U Fw' Dw' U2 B2 Fw2 U L2 Lw R' U' R Uw2 Rw2 D Dw Uw Lw2 Rw2 U' Bw Fw L Rw2 R2 B2 Lw D' Dw Uw' Lw' D2 L' Rw' Bw D Lw2 Rw2 Bw' D' F2 R F2 Dw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-5 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=6 / ddUU u=-1,d=1 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=1 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=1 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=5 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R B L' R B L' U' B b u
*2. *U R' L' R' L B' L R' l' r b
*3. *U B R U R L' B' L' r' u'
*4. *L' R U' R' B L R r' b
*5. *U L R B U' B U B' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 2)
*2. *(0, -1) / (3, 3) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)
*4. *(1, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, 1) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 4)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' U L' D' R L'
*2. *U' D U' L R' U R' D' R'
*3. *R' U' L D U' R U' L' D'
*4. *R D L' D' R D' R' D'
*5. *U' R' L D R D L D' U


----------



## FaLoL (Nov 6, 2012)

*2x2x2*: (7.72), 5.34, 6.46, (4.67), 6.26 = *6.02*
*3x3x3*: (17.57), 20.76, (21.93), 19.83, 19.12 = *19.90*
*4x4x4*: (1:52.13), 1:24.57, 1:21.84, (1:20.19), 1:23.30 = *1:23.23*
*5x5x5*: 2:27.30, 2:24.45, 2:36.94, (2:45.05), (2:20.29) = *2:29.56*
*6x6x6*: (5:24.99), 4:27.49, 4:50.29, 4:32.90, (4:24.98) = *4:36.89*
*7x7x7*: 8:11.36, 8:17.90, 7:40.38, (7:37.24), (8:38.02) = *8:03.21*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (58.49), 53.76, 54.92, (42.87), 46.81 = *51.83*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *62*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *2:00.15*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *4:20.56*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:32.15, DNF, 1:13.48 = *1:13.48*


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 6, 2012)

Odder, found a rather amusing bug =p


----------



## mande (Nov 6, 2012)

2x2: (4.90), 6.33, 6.34, (8.88), 5.55 = 6.07
3x3: (21.03), (14.18), 17.08, 17.72, 16.11 = 16.97
3x3 OH: (28.66), 34.97, (44.11), 38.68, 35.26 = 36.30
4x4: (1:12.41), 1:20.59, 1:21.34, (2:01.96), 1:37.67 = 1:26.53
3x3 BLD: DNF(2:03.52), DNF(1:33.16), 2:08.16 = 2:08.16
4x4 BLD: DNF(15:40.36), DNF(13:59.80), DNF(16:32.52) = DNF 
First off by 3 wings, 2nd by 5 centres, and 3rd was off by lots of wings and 2 centres

3x3 MultiBLD: 6/7 (48:54) = 5 points
Memo was in ~35:30. Good exec, but one cube was off by 3 edges


----------



## already1329 (Nov 7, 2012)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 44


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 7, 2012)

I had a pretty long break from cubing because of college but here's where I'm at right now. *

2x2: *3.02, (2.55), 4.11, 3.92, (4.33) = *3.68*
*3x3: *(12.10), 12.23, 14.18, (15.93), 12.70 = *13.03*
*4x4: *(1:05.55), 1:01.98, 1:03.15, 1:01.82, (58.48) = *1:02.32*
*5x5: *1:54.78, (2:09.33), (1:53.77), 2:03.19, 1:56.57* = **1:58.18*
*6x6: *(4.29.36), 4:29.47, 4:30.69, 4:37.84, (DNF)* = **4:32.67*
*7x7: *6:42.38, 7:03.60, (6:17.87), 6:28.64, (DNF) *= **6:44.87*
*3BLD: *DNF (3:03.75), DNF (3:38.74), DNF (2:32.81)* = **DNF*
*3x3OH: *(29.67), (17.08), 25.13, 27.58, 23.31* = **25.34*
*Clock: *(12.21), (15.40), 14.31, 15.17, 13.44* = **14.31*
*Mega: *2:10.93, (2:41.85), 2:08.26, 2:14.19, (1:55.21)* = **2:11.13*
*Pyra: *4.60, 5.53, 4.92, (3.77), (6.67)* = **5.02*
*Sq-1: *25.93, 31.96, (37.49), (21.94), 34.64 *= **30.84*


----------



## F perm (Nov 7, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> Odder, found a rather amusing bug =p
> 
> View attachment 2479



Yeah, this happened to me a few times, but then it stopped. It was also that same person. My times went in normally though. What caused it?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 7, 2012)

F perm said:


> Yeah, this happened to me a few times, but then it stopped. It was also that same person. My times went in normally though. What caused it?



Noticed it while scrambling a 4x4, results also went in normally and I have no idea what is causing it, can't find anything too out of the ordinary in the code =[


----------



## Outsmash (Nov 8, 2012)

*2x2*: (7.53), 5.98, (5.07), 5.72, 6.07 = *7.53*
*3x3*: (19.19), 18.12, 18.09, 18.72, (16.07) = *18.31*
*3x3 OH*: (25.10), 28.47, 26.94, 29.34, (31.34) =* 28.25*
*Sq-1*: (26.93), (45.02), 38.37, 39.78, 34.64 = *37.60*


----------



## Carrot (Nov 9, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> Odder, found a rather amusing bug =p
> 
> View attachment 2479



I find it kind of amusing too  I also got it once, and I really have no idea WHY, but it seems to not affect anything, I think it might be because some duplicates in the DB due to the moving of the site, but in any case it would not affect anything, it's just there to give you a good laugh.



F perm said:


> Yeah, this happened to me a few times, but then it stopped. It was also that same person. My times went in normally though. What caused it?



read above ^^


----------



## mycube (Nov 9, 2012)

Just for your notice, Odder: again my times from the last week were not deleted. I just enter my new results over the old but it's still a deleting-error which is not caused from me


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 10, 2012)

5bld: DNF, DNF, DNF
4bld: DNF
sq1: 31.52, 27.48, 28.02, 50.26, 30.46 = 30.00
pyra: 6.48, 4.01, 7.00, 3.95, 6.96 = 5.82
mega: 1:24.89, 1:24.75, 1:31.26, 2:23.11, 1:28.07 = 1:28.07
clock: 9.11, 9.98, 11.50, 9.78, 10.91 = 10.22
2345 relay: 2:11.50
234 relay: 53.65
wf: 57.74, 1:09.09, 1:09.51, 1:09.54, 1:15.48 = 1:09.38
oh: 16.78, 15.63, 17.49, 15.22, 16.21 = 16.21
5x5: 1:18.35, 1:13.22, 1:14.55, 1:12.45, 1:20.14 = 1:15.37
4x4: 42.49, 40.86, 38.79, 40.45, 43.25 = 41.27
3x3: 10.98, 8.26, 8.65, 9.64, 13.61 = 9.76
2x2: 2.98, 2.52, 3.12, 2.24, 3.33 = 2.87
3bld: 1:24.68
2bld: 22.60


----------



## hemang sarkar (Nov 10, 2012)

3x3 2H : average = 23.833

(26.17), (20.63), 23.0, 24.55, 23.95


----------



## Czery (Nov 10, 2012)

3x3: 18.33, (15.41+), 18.54, (19.74), 17.01 = *17.96*
4x4: 1:23.63, 1:01.76, 1:22.22, 1:18.04, 1:27.35 = *1:21.30 

*


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Nov 12, 2012)

*3x3: 16.13* 15.51, 13.05, 18.25, 18.81, 14.64
2 sub 15's. I'm getting faster!
*5x5: 2:38.77* 2:33.30, 2:43.56, 2:21.75, 2:43.24, 2:39.78
Could have been alot better.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 13, 2012)

Odder: I tried to enter this DNF several times (on separate days)
via the comp site but it never worked.

*6x6BLD* = DNF [28:28/15:44] Only a 3-cycle inner edges off, so close to a huge PB.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 13, 2012)

Results: congratulations to yoinneroid, Mike & mycube

*2x2x2*(25)

 2.51 CuberMan
 2.87 yoinneroid
 3.49 ilie
 3.68 rickcube
 3.97 mycube
 4.29 riley
 4.46 Lapinsavant
 4.79 FinnGamer
 4.84 Krag
 4.96 zaki
 5.03 BlueDevil
 5.43 AndersB
 5.92 Outsmash
 6.02 FaLoL
 6.07 mande
 6.16 henrik
 6.40 rona3
 6.45 georgeanderre
 6.91 Tx789
 6.99 Schmidt
 7.02 Mike Hughey
 7.04 Alcuber
 7.95 Mikel
 8.68 ickathu
 12.29 hfsdo
*3x3x3 *(31)

 9.76 yoinneroid
 10.27 cubeflip
 10.40 CuberMan
 11.62 riley
 12.14 henrik
 13.04 rickcube
 13.31 AndersB
 13.35 mycube
 13.43 Lapinsavant
 14.44 zaki
 14.71 BlueDevil
 15.08 FinnGamer
 16.13 awesomecuber150
 16.97 mande
 17.22 Krag
 17.78 brandbest1
 17.96 Czery
 18.31 Outsmash
 18.67 georgeanderre
 18.70 eggseller
 18.82 Mikel
 18.96 Kenneth Svendson
 19.63 blairubik
 19.90 FaLoL
 20.68 rona3
 21.57 Mike Hughey
 21.81 Schmidt
 22.49 ickathu
 25.79 Alcuber
 29.20 hfsdo
 38.05 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(19)

 41.27 yoinneroid
 46.33 zaki
 51.24 CuberMan
 54.10 mycube
 56.98 riley
 57.99 Lapinsavant
 1:02.32 rickcube
 1:09.97 AndersB
 1:10.24 FinnGamer
 1:11.76 georgeanderre
 1:15.70 BlueDevil
 1:21.30 Czery
 1:23.24 FaLoL
 1:26.53 mande
 1:28.33 Mikel
 1:33.72 Mike Hughey
 1:35.04 eggseller
 2:19.75 hfsdo
 2:33.75 Schmidt
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:15.37 yoinneroid
 1:27.83 zaki
 1:41.49 mycube
 1:41.84 AustinReed
 1:45.96 riley
 1:57.28 Lapinsavant
 1:58.18 rickcube
 2:19.37 FinnGamer
 2:29.39 Mike Hughey
 2:29.56 FaLoL
 2:38.77 awesomecuber150
 2:47.32 Mikel
 4:39.65 Schmidt
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:57.93 zaki
 3:13.87 mycube
 3:33.76 AustinReed
 4:32.67 rickcube
 4:36.89 FaLoL
 4:42.44 Mike Hughey
 4:43.24 Lapinsavant
 5:14.23 FinnGamer
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:20.09 zaki
 4:47.26 mycube
 6:44.87 rickcube
 6:53.03 Mike Hughey
 7:53.07 FinnGamer
 8:03.21 FaLoL
 DNF AndersB
 DNF AustinReed
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 16.21 yoinneroid
 16.88 CuberMan
 18.95 henrik
 21.55 AndersB
 22.93 riley
 24.50 mycube
 25.34 rickcube
 25.63 zaki
 27.41 Lapinsavant
 28.25 Outsmash
 34.15 brandbest1
 36.30 mande
 38.24 BlueDevil
 39.38 eggseller
 42.04 Alcuber
 43.00 georgeanderre
 45.84 Mike Hughey
 49.20 FinnGamer
 50.22 Mikel
 50.55 Schmidt
 51.05 rona3
 51.83 FaLoL
 58.06 blairubik
 1:05.43 ickathu
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 42.92 henrik
 1:09.38 yoinneroid
 1:14.57 Kenneth Svendson
 1:51.46 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 6.11 CuberMan
 6.63 AustinReed
 13.22 ilie
 18.45 Mike Hughey
 20.82 MatsBergsten
 27.20 riley
 33.45 AndersB
 46.30 Mikel
 1:13.48 FaLoL
 1:14.61 Lapinsavant
 1:23.46 Schmidt
 DNF FinnGamer
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 1:07.67 riley
 1:08.78 Mike Hughey
 1:24.68 yoinneroid
 1:29.80 CuberMan
 1:32.82 eggseller
 1:39.88 Mikel
 1:43.56 henrik
 1:43.90 mycube
 2:08.16 mande
 DNF Lapinsavant
 DNF AndersB
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF rickcube
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:50.24 MatsBergsten
 7:17.35 Mike Hughey
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF mande
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

12:48.49 Mike Hughey
18:43.85 MatsBergsten
25:02.96 Mikel
 DNF yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

6/7 (48:54)  mande
5/6 (36:52)  mycube
4/5 (20:54)  Mikel
2/2 ( 6:04)  Mike Hughey
3/4 (25:43)  blairubik
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 1:03.83 AustinReed
 1:18.47 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 53.65 yoinneroid
 1:13.38 zaki
 1:16.40 mycube
 1:17.75 AustinReed
 1:38.15 BlueDevil
 1:42.61 georgeanderre
 1:49.93 FinnGamer
 2:00.15 FaLoL
 2:05.33 Mikel
 2:09.80 Mike Hughey
 3:39.77 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:11.50 yoinneroid
 2:38.58 zaki
 3:04.59 AustinReed
 3:10.21 mycube
 4:17.09 FinnGamer
 4:20.56 FaLoL
 4:36.81 Mike Hughey
 5:13.77 Mikel
*Magic*(3)

 1.76 hfsdo
 1.77 Mike Hughey
 2.94 Tx789
*Master Magic*(3)

 2.11 Kamil Fiedoruk
 3.66 Mike Hughey
 5.55 Tx789
*Skewb*(1)

 18.70 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(8)

 10.22 yoinneroid
 11.56 Perff
 12.37 zaki
 12.45 henrik
 14.31 rickcube
 15.78 Mikel
 15.84 Mike Hughey
 39.68 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(17)

 3.37 Kamil Fiedoruk
 5.02 rickcube
 5.80 zaki
 5.82 yoinneroid
 6.28 CuberMan
 6.59 ickathu
 6.72 Alcuber
 7.16 henrik
 7.33 Iggy
 7.60 BlueDevil
 10.00 Kenneth Svendson
 11.44 Krag
 16.31 Schmidt
 16.44 Mike Hughey
 16.98 Mikel
 17.92 georgeanderre
 26.08 hfsdo
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:07.08 Divineskulls
 1:28.07 yoinneroid
 2:11.13 rickcube
 2:31.69 Mike Hughey
 2:54.35 ickathu
 6:32.69 Schmidt
*Square-1*(10)

 18.89 brandbest1
 30.00 yoinneroid
 30.84 rickcube
 37.60 Outsmash
 50.16 Mike Hughey
 1:05.05 hfsdo
 1:05.73 Mikel
 1:22.28 ickathu
 2:05.72 MatsBergsten
 2:09.99 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

25 guusrs
26 mycube
30 okayama
35 Mike Hughey
44 already1329
57 Tx789
62 FaLoL

*Contest results*

243 yoinneroid
225 Mike Hughey
203 mycube
180 zaki
179 rickcube
153 CuberMan
139 riley
121 Mikel
119 Lapinsavant
117 FinnGamer
108 henrik
108 AndersB
103 FaLoL
102 mande
89 AustinReed
89 BlueDevil
70 MatsBergsten
65 georgeanderre
64 Schmidt
62 Outsmash
52 eggseller
51 brandbest1
47 Krag
43 ickathu
39 Alcuber
38 ilie
33 cubeflip
30 Czery
30 awesomecuber150
30 hfsdo
30 blairubik
29 rona3
28 Kenneth Svendson
25 Tx789
23 Kamil Fiedoruk
17 guusrs
15 okayama
13 already1329
11 Iggy
10 Divineskulls
9 Perff


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> Odder: I tried to enter this DNF several times (on separate days)
> via the comp site but it never worked.
> 
> *6x6BLD* = DNF [28:28/15:44] Only a 3-cycle inner edges off, so close to a huge PB.



Odder had a bug, but he fixed it - it's working now.


----------

